# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Ποιότητα κλήσης σε παρόχους VoIP τηλεφωνίας

## dimangelid

Χρησιμοποιώ παρόχους VoIP αρκετά χρόνια. Ψάχνοντας όμως ελληνικό πάροχο (όχι με μεσάζοντες όπως η περίπτωση Europlanet/Sonetel) που να παρέχει G711 και σε εισερχόμενες και σε εξερχόμενες κλήσεις έπεσα στο κενό. Η μόνη που το παρείχε αυτό ήταν η Altec Telecoms με το iCall. Τώρα μόνο με την Modulus έχουμε G711 για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα... Όλοι οι πάροχοι τερματίζουν τις εισερχόμενες με G729, πράγμα που σημαίνει πολύ χαμηλότερη ποιότητα. Θέλω λοιπόν κάποιος που γνωρίζει, να μας εξηγήσει το εξής: για ποιον λόγο μια εταιρία βγάζει τις εξερχόμενες προς όλους τους παρόχους με G711 *αλλά* τις εισερχόμενες με G729;

----------


## sdikr

> Χρησιμοποιώ παρόχους VoIP αρκετά χρόνια. Ψάχνοντας όμως ελληνικό πάροχο (όχι με μεσάζοντες όπως η περίπτωση Europlanet/Sonetel) που να παρέχει G711 και σε εισερχόμενες και σε εξερχόμενες κλήσεις έπεσα στο κενό. Η μόνη που το παρείχε αυτό ήταν η Altec Telecoms με το iCall. Τώρα μόνο με την Modulus έχουμε G711 για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα... Όλοι οι πάροχοι τερματίζουν τις εισερχόμενες με G729, πράγμα που σημαίνει πολύ χαμηλότερη ποιότητα. Θέλω λοιπόν κάποιος που γνωρίζει, να μας εξηγήσει το εξής: για ποιον λόγο μια εταιρία βγάζει τις εξερχόμενες προς όλους τους παρόχους με G711 *αλλά* τις εισερχόμενες με G729;


Υποθέτω για οικονομία,  αλλιώς είναι να πρέπει να έχουν ενα κύκλωμα για 100χg711 και αλλιώς για 100xg729,  τέτοια συμπίεση θα βρεις και στους παρόχους παραδοσιακής τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## dimangelid

> Υποθέτω για οικονομία,  αλλιώς είναι να πρέπει να έχουν ενα κύκλωμα για 100χg711 και αλλιώς για 100xg729,  τέτοια συμπίεση θα βρεις και στους παρόχους παραδοσιακής τηλεφωνίας.


Τόσο μεγάλη συμπίεση κάνει μόνο η Forthnet και το δίκτυο ΣΥΖΕΥΞΙΣ του δημοσίου... Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είναι σαν τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## dimangelid

> Χρησιμοποιώ παρόχους VoIP αρκετά χρόνια. Ψάχνοντας όμως ελληνικό πάροχο (όχι με μεσάζοντες όπως η περίπτωση Europlanet/Sonetel) που να παρέχει G711 και σε εισερχόμενες και σε εξερχόμενες κλήσεις έπεσα στο κενό. Η μόνη που το παρείχε αυτό ήταν η Altec Telecoms με το iCall. Τώρα μόνο με την Modulus έχουμε G711 για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα... Όλοι οι πάροχοι τερματίζουν τις εισερχόμενες με G729, πράγμα που σημαίνει πολύ χαμηλότερη ποιότητα. Θέλω λοιπόν κάποιος που γνωρίζει, να μας εξηγήσει το εξής: για ποιον λόγο μια εταιρία βγάζει τις εξερχόμενες προς όλους τους παρόχους με G711 *αλλά* τις εισερχόμενες με G729;


Επειδή συνεχίζει να με απασχολεί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, μπορεί κάποιος που γνωρίζει έγκυρα τι ισχύει να εξηγήσει γιατί γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## netblues

Ο μονος λογος που παρεχεται G711 στην ακρη ειναι για να καλυφθουν θεματακια με fax που μετα τα διαχειριζονται εσωτερικα.
Ουσιαστικα τα G711 σε οσους το κανουν γινονται transcode σε.απο g729. 
Οσοι δινουν voip δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι εχουν SS7 links και peering με παροχους. Υπαρχουν providers οπως ο ΟΤΕ(voicenet) Cyta, On, και Hol που προσφερουν voip sip connectivity πανω απο internet.
Επειδη α. To bandwidth κοστιζει, και β. Οι γραμμες adsl πασχουν απο latency, jitter κλπ το G729 δουλέυει συνολικα καλύτερα απο το G711, οι παροχοι χονδρικης sip εχουν αποφασισει να το μετατρεπουν απο το pstn σε g729.
Οσο για το θεμα ποιοτητας μεταξυ G711 και G729, με σωστη υλοποιηση και codecs δεν υπαρχει πρακτικα διαφορά, εκτος ισως απο την περιπτωση ακροασης μουσικης στην αναμονή, οπου το g729 πασχει....

----------


## dimangelid

> Ο μονος λογος που παρεχεται G711 στην ακρη ειναι για να καλυφθουν θεματακια με fax που μετα τα διαχειριζονται εσωτερικα.
> Ουσιαστικα τα G711 σε οσους το κανουν γινονται transcode σε.απο g729. 
> Οσοι δινουν voip δεν σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι εχουν SS7 links και peering με παροχους. Υπαρχουν providers οπως ο ΟΤΕ(voicenet) Cyta, On, και Hol που προσφερουν voip sip connectivity πανω απο internet.
> Επειδη α. To bandwidth κοστιζει, και β. Οι γραμμες adsl πασχουν απο latency, jitter κλπ το G729 δουλέυει συνολικα καλύτερα απο το G711, οι παροχοι χονδρικης sip εχουν αποφασισει να το μετατρεπουν απο το pstn σε g729.
> Οσο για το θεμα ποιοτητας μεταξυ G711 και G729, με σωστη υλοποιηση και codecs δεν υπαρχει πρακτικα διαφορά, εκτος ισως απο την περιπτωση ακροασης μουσικης στην αναμονή, οπου το g729 πασχει....


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Επειδή τυχαίνει και μιλάω αρκετά συχνά με παρόχους όπου εφαρμόζουν συμπίεση με G729, τουλάχιστον εγώ καταλαβαίνω την διαφορά και στην φωνή. Για να καταλάβω καλύτερα, είναι διαφορετική η διασύνδεση για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις και διαφορετική για εξερχόμενες; Εφόσον υπάρχουν πάροχοι που οι εξερχόμενές τους βγαίνουν με G711 από άκρο σε άκρο, άρα καταναλώνεται περισσότερο bandwidth, για ποιον λόγο δεν παρέχουν και τις εισερχόμενες με G711;

----------


## netblues

Ναι ενταξει, ενα "εκλεπτισμενο" αυτι ισως και να  αντιλαμβανεται.τη διαφορα.
Ομως για να ειμαστε δικαιοι, τις δοκιμες πρεπει να τις κανουμε σε περιβαλλον lan και εσωτερικα τηλερφωνα.
Εκει οντως το g711 ακουγεται καλυτερα. Ακομα καλυτερα ακουγεται ομως και το hd voice (g.726 αν δεν κανω λαθος)

Το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι και οι εξερχομενες γινονται transcode σε  g729.
Επισης ειναι συνηθες φαινομενο η εισερχομενη να ερχεται απο αλλου, αλλα η εξερχομενη να βγαινει απο άλλο πάροχο και να αλλαζουν και συχνα, αναλογα με τις εμπορικες συμφωνιες.

Το τελικο συμπερασμα ειναι οτι το trascoding ειναι σε βαρος της ποιοτητας κλησης. Αν δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι δεν γινεται πουθενα transcoding τοτε να το συζητησουμε για g711. Η πιθανοτητα να μην γινεται πουθενα transcoding (εντoς sip) με g729 ειναι πολυ ,μεγαλη ομως

----------


## dimangelid

> Ναι ενταξει, ενα "εκλεπτισμενο" αυτι ισως και να  αντιλαμβανεται.τη διαφορα.
> Ομως για να ειμαστε δικαιοι, τις δοκιμες πρεπει να τις κανουμε σε περιβαλλον lan και εσωτερικα τηλερφωνα.
> Εκει οντως το g711 ακουγεται καλυτερα. Ακομα καλυτερα ακουγεται ομως και το hd voice (g.726 αν δεν κανω λαθος)
> 
> Το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι και οι εξερχομενες γινονται transcode σε  g729.
> Επισης ειναι συνηθες φαινομενο η εισερχομενη να ερχεται απο αλλου, αλλα η εξερχομενη να βγαινει απο άλλο πάροχο και να αλλαζουν και συχνα, αναλογα με τις εμπορικες συμφωνιες.
> 
> Το τελικο συμπερασμα ειναι οτι το trascoding ειναι σε βαρος της ποιοτητας κλησης. Αν δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι δεν γινεται πουθενα transcoding τοτε να το συζητησουμε για g711. Η πιθανοτητα να μην γινεται πουθενα transcoding (εντoς sip) με g729 ειναι πολυ ,μεγαλη ομως


Το hd voice είναι ο codec G722  :Wink:  Όσον αφορά τα υπόλοιπα: με την modulus όταν την δοκίμασα όλες οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις έβγαιναν με καθαρό G711, χωρίς να γίνεται transcoding σε G729. Το αυτί μου μπορεί να καταλάβει πολύ εύκολα την διαφορά! Στην Omnivoice που χρησιμοποιώ συχνά, οι κλήσεις προς σταθερά Ελλάδας βγαίνουν με G729. Προς κινητά Ελλάδας με G711. Προς σταθερά και κινητά Γερμανίας με G711. Οι εισερχόμενες στην Omnivoice έρχονται με G729 αλλά η ποιότητα είναι πολύ χειρότερη από οποιονδήποτε άλλο ελληνικό VoIP πάροχο. Όλοι οι άλλοι πάροχοι έχουν την ίδια ποιότητα σε εισερχόμενες.

----------


## netblues

Μην ξεχνας οτι η omnivoice ειναι hosted στη hetzner, κατι που τιν κανει λιγο μειονεκτικη για εισερχομενες ελλαδος, λογω αποστασης και latency τουλαχιστον. Πιθανοτατα να συνεργαζεται με καποιο γερμανικο παροχο και να τερματιζει traffic και εκει, σε g711
Στα κινητα που ολα στο τελος καταληγουν gsm λιγη σημασια εχει το g711. 
Παντως Ισχυει γενικως οτι οι ελληνες παροχοι προτιμουν το g729 σε sip για αυτο και το συναντας παντου.
Και νομιζω οτι για το ελληνικο adsl αλλα και 3g data δικτυο, το g729 ειναι η καλυτερη συνολικα επιλογη.

Για να δουμε ο ΟΤΕ, οταν παει σε all ip δικτυο αν θα παει σε hd voice, g729 η απλα προτιμησει το κλασσικο g711.
Βεβαια σε οτι και να παει, τα παντα θα ειναι provisioned με qos οπότε και το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι ακρως προβλεψιμο, χωρις ποιοτικους συμβιβασμους.

Απο την αλλη, ενα σωστο g729, χωρις ενδιαμεσα transcodings και links με μεγαλο latency ειναι καταλληλα για οποιαδηποτε εφαρμογη.

----------


## dimangelid

> Μην ξεχνας οτι η omnivoice ειναι hosted στη hetzner, κατι που τιν κανει λιγο μειονεκτικη για εισερχομενες ελλαδος, λογω αποστασης και latency τουλαχιστον. Πιθανοτατα να συνεργαζεται με καποιο γερμανικο παροχο και να τερματιζει traffic και εκει, σε g711
> Στα κινητα που ολα στο τελος καταληγουν gsm λιγη σημασια εχει το g711. 
> Παντως Ισχυει γενικως οτι οι ελληνες παροχοι προτιμουν το g729 σε sip για αυτο και το συναντας παντου.
> Και νομιζω οτι για το ελληνικο adsl αλλα και 3g data δικτυο, το g729 ειναι η καλυτερη συνολικα επιλογη.
> 
> Για να δουμε ο ΟΤΕ, οταν παει σε all ip δικτυο αν θα παει σε hd voice, g729 η απλα προτιμησει το κλασσικο g711.
> Βεβαια σε οτι και να παει, τα παντα θα ειναι provisioned με qos οπότε και το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι ακρως προβλεψιμο, χωρις ποιοτικους συμβιβασμους.
> 
> Απο την αλλη, ενα σωστο g729, χωρις ενδιαμεσα transcodings και links με μεγαλο latency ειναι καταλληλα για οποιαδηποτε εφαρμογη.


Το γνωρίζω για την Omnivoice, αλλά τουλάχιστον στο θέμα της καθυστέρησης δεν είναι τραγικά τα πράγματα, καθώς μιλάμε για ping από 60-80 ms. Και λίγες κλήσεις που έκανα στις ΗΠΑ πάλι με G711 τις έβγαζε. Μέσω 3G αν είναι φορτωμένο το δίκτυο συμφωνώ και εγώ ότι θα είναι καλύτερα με G729, αν και σε διάφορες δοκιμές είχα καλύτερη απόδοση με ilbc codec. Σε 3g σε ώρες μη αιχμής καθώς και σε 4g μιλάς άνετα με G711 χωρίς προβλήματα  :Wink:  Στις συνδέσεις ADSL, ακόμα και 512kbps να έχει ο συνδρομητής, αν είναι σταθερή η σύνδεση (χωρίς διακοπές, αποσυγχρονισμούς, σφάλματα στην γραμμή ή προβλήματα στον εξοπλισμό) μιλάς άνετα με G711. Δοκιμασμένο για αρκετό καιρό όταν ακόμα υπήρχε το iCall της Altec Telecoms, η οποία παρείχε G711 από άκρο σε άκρο σε εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες. Η Cyta που παρέχει VoIP τηλεφωνία και η HOL σε όσες περιπτώσεις δίνει ακόμα (τα επαγγελματικά π.χ. είναι VoIP), καθώς και η On Telecoms με G711 παίζουν. Το ίδιο νομίζω ήταν και η Netone και η Vivodi. Στα κινητά θα συμφωνήσω σχεδόν απόλυτα μαζί σου, καθώς ακόμα και το δικό μου αυτί που είναι πολύ καλά εκπαιδευμένο, πολλές φορές δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει κάτι.

----------


## netblues

Που το εκπαιδευεις το αυτι σου να στειλω και το δικο μου?  :Smile: 
Δεν διαφωνο καθολου οτι μιλας με g711 και 512kbps, καθε αλλο. Ομως οταν υπαρχει και αλλο traffic τα πραγματα μπορει να δυσκολευουν τυχαια.
Το icall ηταν best effort, η επιλογη του g711 ηταν λογω ελλειψης αξιοπιστου g729 εκεινη την εποχη, της hol και cyta ειναι με qos, οποτε δεν μπορουμε να το συγκρινουμε.
Το θεμα ειναι να μιλαμε κατα το δυνατον περισσοτερο και ιδανικα παντα. Αν πρεπει να σκεφτομαστε ποτε ειναι φορτωμενο το wan και ποτε οχι για να μιλησουμε, τοτε αυτο προφανως δεν λεγεται τηλεφωνια  :Smile: 

(Για την ιστορια ειμαι ΟΤΕfree, ISDN-PSTN free απο το 2010 και δεν το εχω μετανιωσει, παρολο το best effort sip   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## pan.nl

Θεωρώ πως το G729 είναι μονόδρομος σε δίκτυα 3G, ειδικά εν κινήσει. Βέβαια θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα εάν οι πάροχοι υποστήριζαν το iLBC codec, καθώς συμπεριφέρεται πολύ καλύτερα σε συνθήκες packet loss και υψηλού latency, ακόμα και σε EDGE. Η Modulus υποστηρίζει και το Speex (wideband & narrowband), το οποίο προσωπικά με έσωσε όσο βρισκόμουν στην Ινδία σε προβληματικό 3G δίκτυο (latency συχνά πάνω από 600-700 ms).

----------

